# IUI question



## wendy (Aug 7, 2002)

Dear Peter,

I wonder if i could ask your advice again.

My last IUI cycle had to be abandoned after my first scan, due to under responding to the drugs used, (suprecure , thinks thats correct spelling and menupur), only 2 small follicles. The Dosage of menupur was reduced on this cycle as i over responded and last and had to undergo a follicle reduction. I also started a bleed the next day.

I am due to start my next cycle shortly and i am unsure when to expect my next period, i am always very regular, should i count from the first day of the last true cycle or from the 1st day of the abandoned bleed. 

Also, although only small at the time could the two follicles on the scan still mature naturally.

Hope you can help

Many thanks

wendy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



wendy said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I wonder if i could ask your advice again.
> 
> ...


----------

